# Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

*Developer:* Techland
*Publisher:* Ubisoft
*Released:* July 2009

[youtube]0Pk22uzyT9M[/youtube]

Thought it deserves a thread of its own.

Downloaded and installed the game yesterday, I see no text in the Menus? I use Windows 7 32bit. The thing is, I couldn't find any solution online too. Deleting the folder from Documents doesn't work.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not sure, but most of the time, No text indicates faulty installation.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am not sure, but most of the time, No text indicates faulty installation.


Many people who use Windows 7 are also facing the same issue.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

May be, there is something wrong with game files steam is uploading.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome game. The best Western game I've played. The music is superb. This makes me go back.......


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> May be, there is something wrong with game files steam is uploading.


I'll play it after my exams then.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

When are ur exams???


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

Steam just downloaded an update and the issue is fixed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 6, 2011)

Installed the game. gotta play it again


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

All right. This game rocks. I'm in chapter IX (?) at the moment where the Colonel captures the McCalls.

And honestly, Thomas ftw for me. I only use the sniper.


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

^^Seen late at night your in-game status 

Your download rate is 1mbps unlimited ?


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Seen late at night your in-game status
> 
> Your download rate is 1mbps unlimited ?


yup. MTNL 1mbps UL - no FUP crap. And sometimes 1mbps upload too.

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 01:46 PM ----------

All-right, I've finished the game. Quite a short game (6 hours), I must say. But still fun nevertheless.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 11, 2011)

Now try Call of Juarez, if you haven't already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

ico said:


> yup. MTNL 1mbps UL - no FUP crap. And sometimes 1mbps upload too.



do u have a 1:1 dedicated line? 

guys which was the best game of the year 2010???


----------



## abhidev (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it similar to the game 'Gun'???


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 11, 2011)

Call of Juarez : BIB was a awesome game, I really liked the story and how well this prequel connected to COJ1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 11, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Is it similar to the game 'Gun'???



Similar, yes. But you will have limited sandbox environment.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Call of Juarez : BIB was a awesome game, I really liked the story and how well this prequel connected to COJ1.



So the correct order is going in reverse from the installments release date ? Amirite guys


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> So the correct order is going in reverse from the installments release date ? Amirite guys


yup.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> So the correct order is going in reverse from the installments release date ? Amirite guys



It feels really good. If you play the first game and play the 2nd game next. You'll see Ray prophesying and his weird attitude which is unclear. And, when you start playing the second game, you will start to get answers. You can do it the other way as well, but this way is way more interesting. 

Its like God Father and God Father 2 beginning. If you see God Father 2 's first 20 mins and watch God Father, it will make more sense. But it is more enjoyable that way


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 11, 2011)

That's what I did. First BiB and then CoJ, but you'll be sad because of the graphics.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

I wish this game had a co-op mode.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2011)

This game is not that awesome, gets repetitive. Every boss fight is a duel. Nice idea but not well put. Co-op would have been awesome.

Still in the middle of the game. Opinions may change but won't differ much.


----------

